# First pink sweater



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

This is Piper's first pink sweater. I really like that it stays on! I've used the same pattern for Mickey and it always slides off. He has no neck, being a manly hunk and she's got a neck like a llama. hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Pink is her color 😊💕looks very nice and cozy


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Adorable!!! And she looks so happy! ❤


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

It's so cute in her, I love her in pink! such a dainty little girl!


----------



## areev (Nov 10, 2013)

She is so cute. I love the sweater. Is it an easy pattern for a beginner?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, I know for sure.... I'm a beginner. It is the first crochet pattern I ever used. It's by Posh Pooch Designs called Custom Dog Sweater with Dog bone applique'. I haven't mastered the bone yet. I don't have the skill yet to resize it. She's on etsy, craftsy, and has her own website. Her patterns are reasonably priced.


----------



## areev (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you I'll look for it.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If I can do it, you can do it. I really, really didn't know how to crochet. I kept referring to the pictures of how to do the stiches as I was making it! lol


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

That's a great shade of pink on her, so adorable. Looks like you did a great job for a beginner.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she is so pretty in her pink sweater


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

zellko said:


> If I can do it, you can do it. I really, really didn't know how to crochet. I kept referring to the pictures of how to do the stiches as I was making it! lol


Very nice work....I'm not patient at all with that type of thing! :foxes15: looks great!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Michele, I would love to see pics of your projects!
Jayda, For a dog the size of Piper it only takes about an hour!


----------



## Starr (Jan 19, 2015)

For a beginner, that looks amazing! I never would have guessed. She looks so cozy!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Aww... I love the knit! It seems to be more forgiving.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I love the pink, you are so talented!


----------

